# looking to crew late this week or this weekend



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

I am out of galveston will drive to freeport wanting to go offshore later this week my other posting just said thursday so i wanted to update it. Would like ot go for dolphin kings AJ actually anything if your going out and need a guy or two guys let me know.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pm sent!


----------

